# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Điều cần biết khi tắm khỏa thân ở Nhật Bản - Du lịch Nhật Bản

## hangnt

*Du khách phải khỏa thân toàn bộ trước khi tắm nước nóng, lúc tắm thì không ăn uống hay hút thuốc và nên mang khăn riêng.*

Nhật Bản là điểm đến hàng đầu về các dịch vụ tắm onsen. Các suối nước nóng trải dài từ phía bắc hòn đảo Hokkaido đến phía nam bán đảo Kyushu nên du khách rất dễ dàng tìm được một nơi thư giãn.

Có hai loại hình tắm onsen là tắm công cộng và tắm cá nhân. Tùy vào điểm đến và sở thích du khách có thể chọn cho mình loại hình onsen ưa thích. Onsen công cộng lộ thiên có giá khoảng 800 yên (160.000 đồng/ngày), onsen cá nhân được tích hợp thành nhà trọ truyền thống kiểu Nhật, thích hợp cho những người ngại khỏa thân ở những nơi đông người hay gia đình nhỏ, giá từ khoảng 5.000 yên đến 10.000 yên (1-2 triệu/ngày), bao gồm ăn uống và nghỉ ngơi.

Tuy nhiên dù chọn cách nào du khách cũng cần phải nắm được văn hóa tắm onsen cơ bản của người Nhật và tuân thủ những nghi thức nhất định.



Thị trấn Unzen ở Nagasaki, khu vực onsen nổi tiếng ở bán đảo Kyushu. Ảnh: Văn Trãi.*
Chú ý lối vào
*
Hầu hết khu onsen công cộng, các lối vào được ngăn bằng bức màn màu xanh và đỏ. Cùng với các ký hiệu về giới tính, các bức màn màu xanh là lối vào cho nam và màu đỏ cho nữ. 

*Để tư trang ở khu riêng*

Đây cũng là khu thay đồ và để các vật dụng cá nhân, mỗi du khách tự chọn cho mình một tủ chứa để đựng tư trang cá nhân. Du khách cần phải đeo chìa khóa trên tay cả trong lúc ngâm mình.

*Khỏa thân toàn bộ*

Đó là quy tắc quan trọng mà du khách cần phải nhớ và không ngoại lệ cho bất kỳ ai. Người Nhật quan niệm khi thưởng thức những thú vui tao nhã mọi khoảng cách đều được xóa bỏ. Những bộ trang phục cao sang quý phái sẽ được trút bỏ để cùng hòa mình và vui thú với thiên nhiên.

*Làm sạch cơ thể*

Trước khi bước vào ngâm mình dưới dòng nước ấm áp du khách cần phải tắm rửa cơ thể sạch sẽ. Khu tắm rửa cũng nằm chung trong khu tắm onsen tuy nhiên được đặt ở góc riêng, cùng với ghế, chậu tắm nhỏ xinh và các loại dầu gội. Du khách có thể mang theo xà phòng và các loại sữa tắm riêng nếu muốn.

*Mang theo khăn riêng
*
Các khu tắm onsen đều có cho thuê khăn tắm, tuy nhiên du khách nên mang khăn riêng để cảm thấy thoải mái khi sử dụng. Hai khăn tắm lớn và một khăn nhỏ để che những bộ phận nhạy cảm khi đi lại trong khu Onsen là điều thích hợp. Đặc biệt du khách không mang khăn tắm xuống dưới bồn nước nóng mà để trên thành hay trên đầu khi xuống tắm.

*Thử nhiệt độ nước*

Trong khi tắm rửa làm sạch cơ thể du khách nên sử dụng vòi nước nóng để cơ thể bắt đầu làm quen nhiệt độ. Trước khi xuống hãy ngâm đôi chân trong khoảng vài phút để cảm nhận nhiệt độ. Sau khi quen với độ nóng của nước, du khách hãy tận hưởng những giây phút thoải mái với dòng nước ấm áp và tiết trời se lạnh mùa đông.

*Không chụp ảnh*

Không được sử dụng điện thoại cũng như các loại máy chụp ảnh vào khu vực tắm công cộng. Người Nhật hầu hết đều tôn trọng vấn đề riêng tư của nhau nên bạn cũng cần biết để tránh gây hiểu lầm và bị cho là mất lịch sự.

*Cấm những người xăm mình*

Các hình xăm truyền thống của người Nhật đều gắn liền với giới xã hội đen Nhật Bản là yakuza nên ít nhiều làm du khách khác cảm thấy sợ hãi. Vì vậy các khu onsen đều cấm những người xăm mình, một bộ phận người Nhật xăm mình cũng ý thức được đều này nên họ hầu như không vào onsen. Tuy nhiên với người nước ngoài thì họ được phép nếu hình xăm ở mức quy định.

*Cấm ăn và hút thuốc*

Hút thuốc ở nơi công cộng là điều bị cấm ở Nhật Bản, và ăn ở khu vực tắm onsen cũng không được phép. Ở những khu vực được phép nhâm nhi chút sake nóng, du khách cần phải hỏi quầy tiếp tân. Nếu muốn không gian riêng tư và được phép làm những điều đó du khách hãy chọn những lữ quán truyền thống Nhật Bản.

*Lau thật sạch cơ thể sau khi tắm*

Onsen tự nhiên đều là những khoáng chất thiên nhiên có khả năng chữa bệnh và làm cơ thể thư giãn hài hòa nên có mùi khá đặc trưng. Do đó du khách cần lau sạch toàn bộ cơ thể và thư giãn ở các khu vực massage tích hợp, hay vào khu ẩm thực để thưởng thức những món ăn truyền thống Nhật Bản.



Nguồn: ngoisao


_
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour TP.HCM - Nhật Bản - TP.HCM (7 ngày 6 đêm) Giá 2.248 $ - TP.HCM - Nhat Ban - TP.HCM (7 ngay 6 dem) Gia 2.248 $

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại tour du lịch Nhật Bản - tour du lich Nhat Ban

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nhật Bản kích vào du lịch Nhật Bản - du lich Nhat Ban


_

----------

